# Fly Fishing in N.C. with PICS!!!



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I went with a group of guys to North Carolina this week to do a little fly fishing on the Nantahala and the Tuckasegee. This was my first ever time to fly fish and I am now addicted. The weather was perfect and the trout were biting. We caught tons of brook trout some rainbows and a couple brown trout. Enjoy the pics

the friends cabin we stayed at









a couple of the guys fishing the tuckasegee










im in the middle










my 15 1/2" brook trout


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

man that is awesome!! i miss trout fishin in TN! brings back a bunch of memories.. congrats!!


----------

